# Trigger foods?



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello,First of all I want to say thank you for your amazing books and your helpful website. So many doctors out there just do not understand and if I didn't find your book who knows what kind of mess I would be in. I am ibs-d at times but your diet (knock on wood) is very helpful. I think however I do not eat enough green vegtables because I am afraid of what they will do to me, any suggestions. Also, I started FiberCon tablets 2 days ago but am only taking 2/day. Will my body be able to tolerate certain foods better? I am taking Calcium as well but am worried about taking iron vitamins, do I have to take them? Also, do you know from experience or by talking to others if the following foods are triggers:- coloured pasta (spinich, carrot noodles...)- mild salsa- tomato sauce- tomato/minestrone soup- cherriosSorry for the list but I have figured out a lot of things but am not sure about the above. I have also discovered that if I take an immodium before eating triggers (when at a party or out with friends) I am able to eat/drink without a problem. Is this bad to do and am I only going to make my ibs worse in the future? Also, can it get worse? I read some really bad stories on the site and it scares me. I then have to remind myself that your ibs symptoms were very bad and you have managed to control it. Are they just not following the ibs guidelines or is it because everyone's bodies are individual? I am afraid of what is going to happen since at the moment I seem to be keeping things under control thanks to you! Sorry for all of my questions but you are the only person who seems to know the answers.Thank you for your time I know that you are very busy.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi there - I'm so glad you're feeling better. Keep up the fibecon - you can really increase that dose, and it will definitely help keep you stable, especially when you take the pills before meals. Here's dosage info soluble fiber Take calcium and iron at different times of day. You don't have to take iron just because you're taking calcium - take it only if you need it. Green veggies are insoluble fiber. Triggers, but you can (and must) eat them. Cook, peel, seed, puree, and combine with soluble fiber and they'll be tolerable. Make a pureed veggie soup or pasta sauce, for example, or a dip for bread. If you're just starting to cook for IBS check the recipe pages for lots of great and safe ideas IBS recipes For the specific foods: coloured pasta (spinich, carrot noodles...)totally safe- mild salsadepends on how you tolerate raw tomatoes - always have with a soluble fiber base like baked corn chips, flour tortillas, rice, etc. Also check that no oil has been added to the salsa.- tomato sauceCooked tomatoes are acidic, and a trigger for some folks. Have a low fat version (NO meat or cheese!), with pasta, and see how you do. May or not be tolerable...- tomato/minestrone soupSame as for cooked tomatoes.- cherriosTotally safe unless you're very sensitive to oatmeal. Oats are a whole grain, and too much insoluble fiber for some (but not most) people.For the immodium, ask your doc. It is a drug, so be careful, but in limited use you're probably okay.The stories you're seeing on this site (which is ibsgroup.org) aren't people who are following the IBS diet. For their stories, check the IBS diet board, which is here IBS diet board and also the letters from IBS folks here web page Trust yourself. You're already feeling better, and it's not a coincidence.







Best,Heather


----------

